
10 Reasons to Build a Progressive Web App (PWA) - cubui
https://www.cubui.com/development/javascript/10-reasons-to-build-a-progressive-web-app-pwa
======
Kazooie_Bird
Are there any in-depth case studies aside from the single data point (Reason
10) that prove this is worthwhile? This article feels like it was put together
very quickly without a call to action in mind.

